# 12 free meals



## Think Prepared (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi,

I just ordered FREE food reserves from eFoods Global and you can do the same. I found out about this offer as the result of someone's act of kindness - someone who cared enough about me to share the value of having food reserves on hand.

Just click on this link survivalist.myefoods.com/?pcid=75361 and you can soon enjoy truly wonderful meals on the company's dime. They tell me they are the highest quality food reserves on the planet.

When you get to the site, all you have to do is click on TRY IT and take an informative tour about the importance of having food reserves in your home. At the end of the tour, you can collect 12 free servings of food - any 3 products of your choice. eFoods Global believes in the importance of being prepared so much, that they are willing to feed your family for free with absolutely no obligation.

You came to mind when I ordered my free food and I thought you might also appreciate a little kindness from eFoods Global. Take the tour, order your free food, and consider this dinner and a movie on me!

Enjoy!

Bob


----------

